# Pics of my new wheels



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

Well, my wife finally discovered I have different "hub caps" on my GTO, so it is safe for me to post some pics. Went with the Thruxton 18x8's all around:


----------



## BBlackGoat05 (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice shoes!! Where'd you get um? I want something like that but with black on chrome... 
Again, great look on your car!!


----------



## Hot Sauce (Mar 21, 2005)

Those look really good on Torrid Red. Especially with the 06' tails


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Looking good :cheers


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Ok, did she say "hub caps" on her own or did you plant that idea in her head?? LOL


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

nice


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for the comments on the wheels. I ordered them through Discount Tire and it took about 2 weeks to come in. Wheel & Tire combo installed was just over $1,400.

BTW, My wife did call them Hub Caps, (you can't make that stuff up).


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

VERY sweet combo. Some afermarket wheels make the GTO look like cheese....you flat-out avoided that! Nice looking.


----------



## BARONGTO (Mar 30, 2006)

"hub Caps" Only Cost About $10 A Piece...so No Arguments Or No Need To Buy Her A New Sofa!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

QwkRed05GTO said:


> Well, my wife finally discovered I have different "hub caps" on my GTO, so it is safe for me to post some pics. Went with the Thruxton 18x8's all around:


Nice "Hub Caps", beautiful in fact. I will be the guy driving around behind you waiting for you to hit a pot hole so I can pick them up when they go spinning off.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Very nice, anyone have a pic of them on a Black GTO.


----------

